# Who has small dogs and big dogs(do they get along?)



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Just curious how many have big dogs 50lbs plus and tiny dogs under 15lbs.
Do the get along great?
What do you do to make sure that no accidents happen from rowdy play etc?
Do you have safe zones for smaller dogs when the big need to play?

This is my first experience having both and Sasha is only 30lbs right now but will get much bigger.My 3 smallers are 8,10 and 13lbs. Believe it or not the 8lb chihuahua is always initiating play with Sasha but of course Sasha ends up getting too rough and the chi yelps and goes all ballistic on her.Anyway today Sasha hurt one of our iggies legs, not badly but it still worries me when she is bigger.

My mom actually keeps her two little dogs separate from her two big dogs.She has a big security gate up in her house and trades dogs out from the backyard/bedroom and livingroom everyday so they all have time outside and in the house.
I dont want to do that, it would be too chaotic and pretty much impossible.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

There are times when we have a 17# miniature schnauzer, a 55# chocolate lab, and 60# shepherd mix and a 75# Plott hound playing and rough-housing together in our yard. Oh, and a 70# black lab mix that joins them for weeks-at-a-time. (He's coming back this Wednesday.)

The smallest dog is incredibly quick and, when necessary, can get away from the big dogs by getting under things. It's not long, though, before he comes back out to torment them. (A miniature schnauzer has absolutely no idea that he is a small dog.)

It truly depends on the personalities and socialization of the respective dogs and, even then, it takes time and patience to introduce them. 

Zeke (the smallest) and Esther (the largest) of the dogs that hangs out here have been together regularly since Zeke was a young pup and Esther tolerates things from Zeke that would get another dog hurt. I completely trust them together.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

i have a120lb puppy, a 80lb or there abouts GSD, a 41lb BC...a 14 lb jack russell and a 8 lb lab puppy....there are no rules here, it's dog eat dog, or dog drag dog, or dog sit on dog or just dog bark at dog....it's like watching mayhem unfold....if you yelp it only gets you more attention from all the other dogs...so best to put your tail between your legs and go slowly and silently into you kennel....puppy does get protection by me scooping her up as 120lb pup comes galloomfing towards us at an unstable and dangerous looking pace....Jack russell is just a n arsehole who lives to growl and get angry at anyone that is doglike and comes within 3 feet of him...the GSD always makes yelping noises, even if she's fine, which is really confusing....the BC just herds everyone...I made the mistake of not bending my knees as 4 elephants came charging (blindly) at my legs...sufficed to say one still doesn't work properly....

so little or big has really nothing to do with it at my place..little rules and big drools


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a 50+lb catahoula mix and a puggle.
They do well together because Kaki is such a patient mommy dog with him. She is gentle in play and if she isn't, play is stopped. Same for hughbert. He may be small but he likes to grab onto her with his mouth. We're still working on killing that behavior.
It's all about training/control. Be careful and don't leave them alone unsupervised.


----------



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone else?
I worry mostly cause Sasha gets so hyped up and play can get out of control so quickly..Right now she backs down very well when one of the smaller dogs gets mad but then she starts in the barking and barking and barking at them(from a distance so she doesnt get bit)...Very annoying to everyone.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

My Rotti pushes my Chi around the hardwood floors with his nose, never gets out of hand. If your big one is getting too rough, maybe have her sit and relax for a minute, like a time out.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

My doxie is 11 lbs, and my other two are 50 and 55 lbs. The doxie instigates ALL play. My mutt tosses him around like a rag doll, and he just comes back for more. Our Elkhound isn't much into play, so he's rarely in the mix, and if it gets too irritating to him he'll walk away and the other two never press him. Play is supervised, but they've seemingly worked it out themselves. My mutt has never hurt my doxie, and on the extremely rare occassion when I think it's getting too rough and go to break it up, my doxie will let out a screech and play is over.


----------

